# [Solved] Network troubles

## Glyndwr714

Hi!

I'm new to Gentoo, have just finished setting up KDE Plasma after my installation.

Since then however I'm not able to get networking up, and unsure of what's causing the problem... networking was fine after my first reboot, but now it seems not to work. 

I'm using wireless (wpa) and iwconfig shows my device: wlp3s0Last edited by Glyndwr714 on Tue Feb 13, 2018 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

Please pastebin your dmesg.

I suspect that you have several things trying to control wpa_supplicant so the interface keeps cycling.

You may have at most one controlling application for your network.

Telltail signs in dmesg are repeated association authentication cycles and disconnected Reason 3.

Reason 3 means you asked it to disconnect.

----------

## Glyndwr714

So, I rebooted my laptop and ran wpa_passphrase, re-initialized wpa_supplicant, ifconfig wlp3s0... here's what dmesg yields

https://gyazo.com/8a5ea896c1479a861b291447fda491d3

Seems about right!

Sorry for camera quality   :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

You have several services trying to control your wpa_supplicant.

They are completely unaware of each other and like a good soldier, wpa_supplicant follows the last order it was given.

Proceed as follows:

Disable all your network control services.  I don't know what you have, wicd, NetworkManager, OpenRC ... there are others too.

When you are successful, your Wifi will not start at boot and all those messages will be gone from dmesg.

Getting to this state is important. Once you demonstrate this to yourself, choose exactly one wifi manager.

----------

## Glyndwr714

Thank you for all the help! But I'm unsure of how to go about doing this, as I'm very new to Gentoo...   :Confused: 

What I do know is that I'm only interested in using NetworkManager.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

I suspect you also have OpenRC set up too.

Run 

```
rc-update show default
```

Look for net.wlp3s0 being listed.

If its there, remove it from the default runlevel.

That may not be enough to prevent it starting.

NetworkManager will be there too. Remove it for testing, we will add it back later.

Reboot. What happens now?

----------

## Glyndwr714

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

>  Look for net.wlp3s0 being listed. 

 

net.wlp3s0 isn't listed, here's what is:

dbus

local

netmount

xdm

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

netmount will try to start your networking as it mounts your network filesystems if you have any.

If you have network filesystems, then you need it and networking at this point in the startup process.

With no network filesystems, its safe to remove from the runlevel.

Read the comments in /etc/rc.conf. Especially around 

```
#rc_hotplug="*"
```

You may need to change that to stop the automatics in openrc doing their thing.

Note that the # at the start means its commented out and the hard coded default is used, which in thin case is the same as the comment.

----------

## Glyndwr714

I read the notes around rc_hotplug, but there's no commented/uncommented "rc_hotplug="xyz"".

So, I assume I have to hotplug "net.wlp3s0", right? How should I go about doing this?

I don't have networking filesystems, so I'll go ahead and remove that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

You probably do not want net.wlp3s0 hot plugged as you want NetworkManager to look after it eventually.

```
rc_hotplug=!net.*
```

might be a good setting as it will stop openrc starting any network interfaces at all.

lo doesn't count.

----------

## Glyndwr714

Alright, I've done that, and now my wlp3s0 doesn't appear under ifconfig, only iwconfig.

Using wpa_passphrase to connect to my network now works! But how can I get this to start automatically?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Glyndwr714,

Good, that's where we wanted to be.  You have exactly zero network managers active, so it works when you start it by hand.

As you want to use NetworkManger, add NetworkManger to the default runlevel and just this time, start it manually too.

Now you can configure your interfaces.

When you reboot, NetworkManger will be started an it will use the configuration you gave it to bring up your network.

----------

## Glyndwr714

Awesome! works just right.  :Very Happy: 

Thank you so much!

(I am having errors trying to connect to certain websites though, with the msg: SEC_ERROR_OCSP_OLD_RESPONSE - but maybe that's an issue for another thread.)

----------

## Hu

Yes, that would be more appropriate for a separate thread.  Please mark this thread as solved and post a new thread for your next problem.  Optionally, you could respond to this thread with a link to the new one, for the benefit of readers who want to follow the new thread.

In your new thread, state what program(s) (and their versions) you use, any non-default options used, what websites exhibit the error, and try to quantify whether a given affected site works often, intermittently, rarely, or never.

----------

## Glyndwr714

No problem! 

For readers wanting to see what's wrong, here's a link to the post I've made: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8183386.html#8183386

Thanks again, Neddy!  :Smile: 

----------

